# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.48.1 cc5ef2e (12/11/2018)



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Our friend in Nevada just got new SW. Software version 2018.48.1 cc5ef2e was just detected on a Tesla Model 3 in Nevada United States.


----------



## Daniel D. (Mar 21, 2017)

I received this update today.


----------



## Teslafangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

I got this update this morning.


----------



## Brentt (Apr 23, 2016)

I got it this morning too. What’s in it?


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Brentt said:


> I got it this morning too. What's in it?


I don't have it yet but 48 lets the phone app show you Supercharger use.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I have some faith this might include a snow tire fix. Can anyone test?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Brentt said:


> I got it this morning too. What's in it?


You are the one with it, you tell us what it includes. Maybe a screenshot of the release notes.

Again, if replying that "received the update", please add something to the conversation that is helpful to everyone.


----------



## sun (Dec 7, 2018)

I finally connect my 3 to Wifi and went from 42.4 all the way up to 48.1. Not sure what the changes will be but i am thinking one will be finding charging location on the phone app (i've previously read about this). Any one have any additional updates? i had started a list of suggestion on what to fix to "tweet" to Elon but it will be interesting to know if they already addressed some ..


----------



## Brentt (Apr 23, 2016)

sun said:


> I finally connect my 3 to Wifi and went from 42.4 all the way up to 48.1. Not sure what the changes will be but i am thinking one will be finding charging location on the phone app (i've previously read about this). Any one have any additional updates? i had started a list of suggestion on what to fix to "tweet" to Elon but it will be interesting to know if they already addressed some ..





MelindaV said:


> You are the one with it, you tell us what it includes. Maybe a screenshot of the release notes.
> 
> Again, if replying that "received the update", please add something to the conversation that is helpful to everyone.


Didn't have time this morning. Here they are. So far, everything seems to work great. No bugs.


----------



## Brentt (Apr 23, 2016)

JWardell said:


> I have some faith this might include a snow tire fix. Can anyone test?


What's a snow tire fix?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Brentt said:


> What's a snow tire fix?


A fix for the unexpected lack of regen that some owners with RWD have reported after installing winter tires.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Anybody know if this update has the holiday goodies that Elon tweeted about a few weeks back?

"Super fun software Easter eggs coming to all Tesla S/3/X cars before the holidays! Romance mode, toilet humor & more video games"


----------



## Teslafangirl (Aug 18, 2018)

nonStopSwagger said:


> Anybody know if this update has the holiday goodies that Elon tweeted about a few weeks back?
> 
> "Super fun software Easter eggs coming to all Tesla S/3/X cars before the holidays! Romance mode, toilet humor & more video games"


No Easter eggs in this version.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Teslafangirl said:


> No Easter eggs in this version.


Bummer. Was looking forward to some tempest or pole position. Thanks for the info!


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

nonStopSwagger said:


> Anybody know if this update has the holiday goodies that Elon tweeted about a few weeks back?
> 
> "Super fun software Easter eggs coming to all Tesla S/3/X cars before the holidays! Romance mode, toilet humor & more video games"


He didn't say which holidays, or which year.


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

NOGA$4ME said:


> He didn't say which holidays, or which year.


Doh! Immediately after reading your post, 2 things spring to mind 
1. The thought did occur to me when I was initially posting, 'how long it would take before someone puts up a post pertaining to "Elon time"'
2. And how crazy is it that when I read your post, I cannot disagree. (Also what does all of this say about how we all react to Elon's twitter messages? He has conditioned many of us (including myself) to not believe him. Or believe him but double/triple the timelines, and disregard half of what he said).

Anyway, you made me laugh. Good job sir!


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

nonStopSwagger said:


> Doh! Immediately after reading your post, 2 things spring to mind
> 1. The thought did occur to me when I was initially posting, 'how long it would take before someone puts up a post pertaining to "Elon time"'
> 2. And how crazy is it that when I read your post, I cannot disagree. (Also what does all of this say about how we all react to Elon's twitter messages? He has conditioned many of us (including myself) to not believe him. Or believe him but double/triple the timelines, and disregard half of what he said).
> 
> Anyway, you made me laugh. Good job sir!


Well even my optimistic side, when he mentioned "romance mode", made me think he might be talking about the Valentine's Day holiday, and not Christmas and New Years!


----------



## ras2645 (Aug 21, 2018)

I just got 48.1 in New York. Got the notification and updated through the app. My car is at home in my garage.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

This version is rolling pretty quickly, Middie just started updating minutes ago...


----------



## MarkeR2002 (Apr 22, 2016)

My car is sitting at work, not plugged in, not on wifi, and I just got this update. So, definitely rolling out fast.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Got the update... came from 46.2, which I had for 9 days. Excited to have PIN 2 DRIVE.

As for Elon's tweet, they are "Easter Eggs," wonder if that's the holiday he was referring to.

Seriously, though - still 12 days til X-mas. Plenty of time to roll out a holiday update!


----------



## ratsbew (Jun 19, 2017)

The easter egg could self-present (get it....!) on Christmas Morning.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

ratsbew said:


> The easter egg could self-present (get it....!) on Christmas Morning.


My Christmas gift is to NOT reply with a tirade of puns.

Got the update tonight in Pennsylvania.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

First impressions with 2018.48.1:

1. Acceleration while in Autopilot seems to be a little faster
2. Night time Auto wipers are improved, to the point I can finally use them!


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

littlD said:


> First impressions with 2018.48.1:
> 
> 1. Acceleration while in Autopilot seems to be a little faster
> 2. Night time Auto wipers are improved, to the point I can finally use them!


Just got updated to 48.1. I really hope #1 is true, as that is my number one per peeve with autopilot at the moment.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Per TeslaFi, Model 3 installs of 48.1 have jumped from 1% to 6.6% of the fleet over the past few hours, so it does indeed appear like this one is going wide-release.

EDIT: "Do you have it yet?" poll added to thread.


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

Just installed 48.1 with the the two noted update- PIN to drive and chargers on the iOS app.

I have noted an improvement in Autopilot lane holding since updating to 46.2. A week or two ago. I would classify it as my drunk teenager sobered up a bit. 

Tomorrow will tell if there is any additional improvements.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

More things I've noticed tonight:
1. Went 2 minutes, 20 seconds before being prompted to hold onto the wheel, and the display is a little different, showing hands in the message. I was in 5-10 MPH traffic when this happened, so I wonder if it's speed sensitive now, more testing tomorrow... <<-- UPDATE -->> Nothing different, just wasn't aware of the lengthened prompt at slow speed (thanks @TesLou )
2. When NoA performs the exit and then switches to just Autopilot, a message displays very similar to the "hold onto the wheel" message but this time with red hands (now predicting someone with the "jazz hands" joke will follow my post )
3. Auto Wipers DOESN'T do a fast wipe when you start the car and it's raining... Dang...


----------



## John Di Cecco (Sep 25, 2017)

Agree with 48.1 auto wipers are more usable. Driving in light rain and first time since I have owned the car I did not switch to manual


----------



## sharksfan22 (Nov 26, 2018)

This obsession (of which I am beginning to fall victim to!) related to when each of us receive updates is worse that iPhone owners (yes, I'm one of those as well) losing sleep over when they'll get the next iOS release. 

(....checking my phone for an update notification)


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

littlD said:


> First impressions with 2018.48.1:
> 1. Acceleration while in Autopilot seems to be a little faster
> 2. Night time Auto wipers are improved, to the point I can finally use them!





JOUL3S said:


> Just got updated to 48.1. I really hope #1 is true, as that is my number one per peeve with autopilot at the moment.


JOUL3S, would you clarify what you mean please.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I have some faith this might include a snow tire fix. Can anyone test?


very anxious to hear if this is fixed as well. once you are used to regen then basically don't have it man is it not good


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

littlD said:


> More things I've noticed tonight:
> 1. Went 2 minutes, 20 seconds before being prompted to hold onto the wheel, and the display is a little different, showing hands in the message. I was in 5-10 MPH traffic when this happened, so I wonder if it's speed sensitive now, more testing tomorrow...


I highly doubt if you'll find it any different than the current 25 second nag at speed. It's always exhibited the slow nag at 'crawl speed'.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

I pick my car up from the service center at noon tomorrow. I hope they push this new firmware to my car before I get there.


----------



## Penny’s Model <3 (Sep 30, 2018)

Anyone move up from 48? I just got that Saturday. There’s supposedly an Easter egg with 48.1 that is you press the Tesla T and then the word/number Model 3, a sketch of the car pops up. Saw this on Twitter.


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

Penny's Model <3 said:


> Anyone move up from 48? I just got that Saturday. There's supposedly an Easter egg with 48.1 that is you press the Tesla T and then the word/number Model 3, a sketch of the car pops up. Saw this on Twitter.


Unable to reproduce in a quick attempt this evening. Will retry tomorrow.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Penny's Model <3 said:


> Anyone move up from 48? I just got that Saturday. There's supposedly an Easter egg with 48.1 that is you press the Tesla T and then the word/number Model 3, a sketch of the car pops up. Saw this on Twitter.


That's been on there since ~42.X


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Saw a new message when in NoA. In Pennsylvania you are not allowed to drive in the leftmost lane unless you are passing. While in NoA in that lane, it prompted for a lane change to get out of the passing lane. Couldn't get a pic of the new text, but it is there. Never prompted me for that before.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Saw a new message when in NoA. In Pennsylvania you are not allowed to drive in the leftmost lane unless you are passing. While in NoA in that lane, it prompted for a lane change to get out of the passing lane. Couldn't get a pic of the new text, but it is there. Never prompted me for that before.


Here's a tweet w a screenshot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1073401014936584192like PA, it is also something that can get you pulled over and ticketed here for staying in the left lane if you are not passing someone, so glad to see this added 😁


----------



## Brentt (Apr 23, 2016)

My car does seem to charge a little faster with 48.1.

I charge to 80% nightly and it usually struggles to get 44-45mph. With the new version I regularly get 47mph and it never drops below 46mph


----------



## Penny’s Model <3 (Sep 30, 2018)

FF35 said:


> That's been on there since ~42.X


Ha! Hadn't seen that one before.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Saw a new message when in NoA. In Pennsylvania you are not allowed to drive in the leftmost lane unless you are passing. While in NoA in that lane, it prompted for a lane change to get out of the passing lane. Couldn't get a pic of the new text, but it is there. Never prompted me for that before.


This alone could be the single biggest benefit a future self driving car could ever have. Get the heck out of that left lane if you aren't passing. If the driver doesn't acknowledge and move then maybe the car will just eject them.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

GDN said:


> This alone could be the single biggest benefit a future self driving car could ever have. Get the heck out of that left lane if you aren't passing. If the driver doesn't acknowledge and move then maybe the car will just eject them.


Amen. Add this as mandatory to all cars, and give us back our left lane!


----------



## Bear on the job (Jul 9, 2018)

littlD said:


> First impressions with 2018.48.1:
> 
> 1. Acceleration while in Autopilot seems to be a little faster
> 2. Night time Auto wipers are improved, to the point I can finally use them!





JOUL3S said:


> Just got updated to 48.1. I really hope #1 is true, as that is my number one per peeve with autopilot at the moment.


Interesting, I've always found Autopilot acceleration to be _too_ fast. Most of the time I'm driving, my wife and toddler are in the back seats, so I have to keep it pretty smooth or they complain. I basically can't use autopilot in stop-and-go traffic because of how it emergency brakes every time the car in front of us stops, and how it guns it when the car starts to move. REALLY wish there was a slider in the options to choose how smoothly the car accelerates and brakes.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> This alone could be the single biggest benefit a future self driving car could ever have. Get the heck out of that left lane if you aren't passing. If the driver doesn't acknowledge and move then maybe the car will just eject them.


This was an unexpected delight that I had while driving on Canadian interstates for the first time. My experience in the Maritime provinces was that Canadians don't ride in the left lane(a practice I've always adhered to). They make their pass and immediately move back over. If only us Americans would adopt this practice. Not likely to happen unless we're forced by self-driving vehicles. Moving out of the passing lane demonstrates selflessness, we Americans are much more familiar with selfishness!


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Bear on the job said:


> Interesting, I've always found Autopilot acceleration to be _too_ fast. Most of the time I'm driving, my wife and toddler are in the back seats, so I have to keep it pretty smooth or they complain. I basically can't use autopilot in stop-and-go traffic because of how it emergency brakes every time the car in front of us stops, and how it guns it when the car starts to move. REALLY wish there was a slider in the options to choose how smoothly the car accelerates and brakes.


I agree with you. Just wondering if the prior comments about acceleration in AP is faster is pertaining to how quickly it accelerates after a car that's turning as opposed to how fast it accelerates up to the desired speed. Meaning, there's not a huge lag waiting for the turning car to be completely off the road and then some before AP speeds up again.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

Bear on the job said:


> Interesting, I've always found Autopilot acceleration to be _too_ fast. Most of the time I'm driving, my wife and toddler are in the back seats, so I have to keep it pretty smooth or they complain. I basically can't use autopilot in stop-and-go traffic because of how it emergency brakes every time the car in front of us stops, and how it guns it when the car starts to move. REALLY wish there was a slider in the options to choose how smoothly the car accelerates and brakes.


I don't have EAP, but I saw a suggestion from another member to create a separate driver profile with acceleration set to Chill mode for stop-and-go traffic. Seems like a pretty convenient workaround.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

zosoisnotaword said:


> I don't have EAP, but I saw a suggestion from another member to create a separate driver profile with acceleration set to Chill mode for stop-and-go traffic. Seems like a pretty convenient workaround.


Mine's on Chill and I never experienced strong acceleration or braking.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Saw a new message when in NoA. In Pennsylvania you are not allowed to drive in the leftmost lane unless you are passing. While in NoA in that lane, it prompted for a lane change to get out of the passing lane. Couldn't get a pic of the new text, but it is there. Never prompted me for that before.


When I used to live in PA, I was so annoyed by people driving in the left lane on I-70 even though there were clear signs telling them to move out. They just didn't care.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FrancoisP said:


> When I used to live in PA, I was so annoyed by people driving in the left lane on I-70 even though there were clear signs telling them to move out. They just didn't care.


Is there any populated place in the US where people do not hog the left lane? It can grind my gears too.


----------



## Tesla2ElectricBoogaloo (Aug 1, 2017)

sharksfan22 said:


> This obsession (of which I am beginning to fall victim to!) related to when each of us receive updates is worse that iPhone owners (yes, I'm one of those as well) losing sleep over when they'll get the next iOS release.
> 
> (....checking my phone for an update notification)


unlike an iOS update, though, Tesla updates tend to IMPROVE the product they're being pushed to.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Someone already post a picture of this, but this one is in focus. Notice the speed of travel. There is no car behind and in front of me, but it still ask me to move out of passing lane... like it should. 









New graphic for placing hand on steering wheel reminder.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> Someone already post a picture of this, but this one is in focus. Notice the speed of travel. There is no car behind and in front of me, but it still ask me to move out of passing lane... like it should.
> View attachment 19160
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!!!!

Is it smart enough to move you over, even if it means going slower, as you approach your exit? I tried again today and it indicated it needed to move over but I was less than a mile from the exit. I approved the move but he white lines went solid so the car refused to move and I had to take control. If I had to pick a default number I would say move over to the far right lane about 2 miles before the exit.


----------



## Thirdy (Oct 19, 2018)

I just updated and what I noticed is that on NoA whenever I change lane to the right the car tries to move then hesitates and then finally do the lane change. While doing it lane is clear. But making left lane change is smooth though. I never had this issue before updating.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Installed the update today, it seems like EAP handles going down the freeway past entrance ramps better than previous releases. Doing a 300 mile road trip tomorrow and will be able to confirm this for sure then.


----------



## Bear on the job (Jul 9, 2018)

zosoisnotaword said:


> I don't have EAP, but I saw a suggestion from another member to create a separate driver profile with acceleration set to Chill mode for stop-and-go traffic. Seems like a pretty convenient workaround.





FrancoisP said:


> Mine's on Chill and I never experienced strong acceleration or braking.


The first time I drove with my wife in the car, she got car sick. Ever since then I have been in Chill mode, and the acceleration and braking in stop-an-go traffic is still very jerky. Acceleration and braking in normal highway traffic is fine, and acceleration when passing a vehicle is a little strong, but ok.

But when you are following a car, and even if that car comes to a smooth stop, AP will slow down normally until it gets within that X-car length, then slam on the brakes. There should be some way to smooth out that deceleration curve, and allow the car to enter that X-car length buffer zone when slowing, and only emergency brake when under ~5 feet from the car.

Also, follow length should be a proportion based upon speed. The slower your speed, the closer you get. When I'm in 5mph and under traffic, AP should follow a bit tighter to the car in front of me. In NYC, you will get cut off non-stop if you try using AP in slow traffic, because of the wide follow distance.


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

aronth5 said:


> JOUL3S, would you clarify what you mean please.


What I mean is that it's slow to pick up from a dead stop in traffic. It's certainly improved in 48.1 although I think it could be better still. I think it also brakes too aggressively/should start braking earlier, but that's a different issue.


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

The auto wipers are definitely working better now, at least during the day. At night they still sit there idle long after they should have turned on.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

WonkoTheSane said:


> My Christmas gift is to NOT reply with a tirade of puns.
> 
> Got the update tonight in Pennsylvania.


Don't you mean Punnsylvania?


----------



## Tstroud (May 15, 2018)

So does this have the romance mode and emissions testing? Have a friend that posted two pics (romance and emissions testing) and asked her what version she was on (she has an S). She said 48.12 and got it last night. Is this a different version that what this thread is talking about? I haven’t seen a 48.12 on Teslafi yet.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Something else I've noticed about this version and its Autopilot behavior. In exit turns, the car tends to hug the left for left turns, right for right turns.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

littlD said:


> Something else I've noticed about this version and its Autopilot behavior. In exit turns, the car tends to hug the left for left turns, right for right turns.


I noticed that in 46.2.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

FF35 said:


> I noticed that in 46.2.


It's definitely more pronounced on the roads I travel in 48.1 than compared to 46.2


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

Well, I just was upgraded to 2018.48.12.1.

It has Romance Mode
Heated Steering wheel
Maintain cabin heat/cool (until battery gets to -<20%)
Whoopi Cushion

And maybe some other things...


----------



## Effopec (Oct 3, 2018)

I went from 42.4 to 48.1 a few days ago. Have noticed a few bugs since then:

* Voice commands barely work - I've tried about 10 times and only once has it recognized me speaking.
* Phone as key is worse. I have an iPhone 6 and it used to connect about 95% of the time. Now it isn't much better than 50%. I usually just need to hit my home key to wake the phone up, then I can open the door, but it has moved in the wrong direction on reliability.
* More instances of Slacker streaming not working when I first start driving. Takes a minute or so for it to connect and kick in. 
* I am still having a problem with my phone not being recognized and the car locking. In the morning my process is touch the rear door handle, see T light at charge port, press button (J1772 charger) to release, go to hang up handle, get in car and drive. Now in the 10 seconds between when I remove the charge handle and hang it up the car relocks. Same in reverse - if I don't get the charger to the port within seconds it closes the charger door and locks the car. I'm standing right there with my phone in my pocket.

Since two of these are related to my phone I am thinking that could be part of the issue, but that doesn't explain the voice commands or streaming. I'll try to reboot tonight to see if I get an improvement.


----------



## Darrenf (Apr 5, 2016)

Toadmanor said:


> Well, I just was upgraded to 2018.48.12.1.
> 
> It has Romance Mode
> Heated Steering wheel
> ...


I'd like to see a screenshot showing the heated steering wheel.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

Darrenf said:


> I'd like to see a screenshot showing the heated steering wheel.


I just went back out to read the notes again. Honestly, Heated steering wheel is not there. I have no idea why I thought I saw it there the first time i read it but at my age who knows what I see or did.

Sorry.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Darrenf said:


> I'd like to see a screenshot showing the heated steering wheel.


It says "If available in your car".

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/firmware-build-v9-0-2018-48-12-1-d6999f5-12-18-2018.10410/


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Effopec said:


> I went from 42.4 to 48.1 a few days ago. Have noticed a few bugs since then:
> 
> * Voice commands barely work - I've tried about 10 times and only once has it recognized me speaking.
> * Phone as key is worse. I have an iPhone 6 and it used to connect about 95% of the time. Now it isn't much better than 50%. I usually just need to hit my home key to wake the phone up, then I can open the door, but it has moved in the wrong direction on reliability.
> ...


I'm sorry you're having issues.

Voice commands have been very hit or miss for months. I doubt it's specific to 2018.48.1
If you're having problems with Phone as Key with an iPhone, I suggest re-pairing. I've seen no issues with Pixel 2 for months, either for phone as key, bluetooth streaming, or phone connectivity.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

updated from 46.2 to 48.12. Only thing I noticed right off the bat is nav can now find my office (which it could not even when sitting in the parking lot of the building since 44.2). Haven't tried any of the other map addresses that is could not find previously.


----------

